# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Mr Olympia 2015 (17-20 Σεπτεμβρίου - Las Vegas,Nevada)

## Polyneikos

Το διαστημα 17-20 Σεπτεμβρίου πραγματοποιείται το 51ο ΜR OLYMPIA στην ιστορία του θεσμού, στο Las Vegas , παραδοσιακά.
Προκειται για τον μεγαλύτερο επαγγελματικο αγώνα, όπου μεχρι στιγμής τον τίτλο έχουν στεφθεί 13 πρωταθλητές
O Ronnie Coleman και ο Lee Haney εχουν παρει 8 φορές το τρόπαιο, ο Arnold Schwarzenegger 7 φορες, ο Dorian Yates 6 , φθάνωντας στo παρόν όπου ο Phil Heath που εχει πάρει τον τίτλο 4 φορες , όσες φορές και ο Jay Cutler.
Ακολουθουν με 3 τρόπαια ο Frank Zane αλλά και ο Sergio Oliva.

----------


## Polyneikos

H λίστα των αθλητών που έχουν πάρει πρόκριση ήδη:




Η λίστα των αθλητών που "κυνηγάνε" την πρόκριση στους τελευταίους αγώνες

----------


## Polyneikos

Και ένα Promo Video

----------


## chro

Όπως θα είδατε στο promo video, ένα από τα αγωνίσματα που διεξάγονται είναι και το Δυναμικό Τρίαθλο. Το ΕΣΔΤ είναι αποκλειστικός αντιπρόσωπος στην Ελλάδα της IPL που είναι η παγκόσμια ομοσπονδία που διοργανώνει το Powerlifting στο θεσμό Mr Olympia. Για να είμαστε πιο συγκεκριμένοι το διοργανώνει η USPA που είναι ο αντιπρόσωπος της IPL στις Η.Π.Α. Πρόκριση μπορούσε να λάβει ένας αθλητής από την Ευρώπη στις 21 Ιουνίου που έγινε το Πανευρωπαϊκό Κύπελλο. Το ΕΣΔΤ, δεν έχει διεξάγει ακόμα αγώνες και σχολή κριτών για τη συγκεκριμένη Ομοσπονδία, καθώς ελλείψει χορηγών ένα υπερατλαντικό ταξίδι φαντάζει αδύνατο. Στο μέλλον ωστόσο ελπίζουμε ότι θα στείλουμε Έλληνα αθλητή να μας εκπροσωπήσει στον θεσμό αυτό στο αγώνισμα του Δυναμικού Τρίαθλου.

----------


## Polyneikos

*O νεότερος Mr Olympia στην ιστορία του θεσμου ήταν ο Arnold Schwarzenegger*, ο οποίος πήρε τον πρώτο του τίτλο στα *23*!
Ο Lee Haney, πήρε τον πρώτο του τίτλο, μια εβδομάδα πριν μπει στα 25.
Αντιθέτως, ο *μεγαλύτερος σε ηλικία , ήταν ο Chris Dickerson , 43,* όπου όταν πήρε τον ένα και μοναδικό του τίτλο το 1982, ανακοίνωσε την απόσυρσή του!

Κάποια ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία ,σε παρένθεση είναι o πρώτος τίτλος που κέρδισε ο καθένας  :


Larry Scott (1965), 26
Sergio Oliva (1967), 26
Arnold Schwarzenegger (1970), 23
Franco Columbu (1976) ,35
Frank Zane (1977), 35
Chris Dickerson (1982), 43
Samir Bannout (1983), 27
Lee Haney(1984), 24
Dorian Yates (1992),  30
Ronnie Coleman (1998), 34
Jay Cutler (2006), 33
Dexter Jackson (2008), 38
Phil Heath (2011), 31

----------


## goldenera

Φίλε Κώστα να σημειώσω ότι ο Chris Dickerson με μια από τις πιο μακρόχρονες καριέρες όπου κέρδισε δεκάδες αγώνες, πήρε τελικά μέρος σε ακόμα 3 αγώνες μετά τη νίκη του στο Μρ.Ο το 1982. Στο Μρ.Ο του 1984, στο 'Αρνολντ κλάσικ του 1990 καθώς και στο Μρ.Ο masters to 1994 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Φίλε Κώστα να σημειώσω ότι ο Chris Dickerson με μια από τις πιο μακρόχρονες καριέρες όπου κέρδισε δεκάδες αγώνες, πήρε τελικά μέρος σε ακόμα 3 αγώνες μετά τη νίκη του στο Μρ.Ο το 1982. Στο Μρ.Ο του 1984, στο 'Αρνολντ κλάσικ του 1990 καθώς και στο Μρ.Ο masters to 1994


Γιάννη έχεις δίκιο για τον Dickerson, αν και θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά που είχε πει ότι σταματάει, παρόλα αυτά έκανε καποιους αγώνες αργότερα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ξεκινώντας έναν-έναν την παρουσίαση των αθλητών, ο  *Fouad Abiad* προέρχεται από 2 νίκες το 2015 , στο*  Vancouver Pro* και στο *Europa Games Orlando* 
Γεννημένος το 1978, Λιβανέζος, απέκτησε την κάρτα το 2006, κερδίζωντας το Canadian National Championships, για αυτό και δηλώνεται ως Καναδός.
Στο Μr Olympia έχει παίξει μια φορά το 2008.


*
CONTEST HISTORY*


*2015*
IFBB Vancouver Pro (1st) 
IFBB Europa Games Orlando (1st) 
*2014*
IFBB Europa SuperShow (2nd) 
*2013*
Toronto Pro  (2nd) 
Arnold Classic (10th) 
*2012*
Arnold Classic  (11st) 
Flex Pro and Fitness Championships (3rd)   
*2011*
Arnold Classic (12nd)  
Flex Pro Championships (3rd)   
*2009*
Europa Super Show (4th) 
Tampa Bay Pro  (2nd) 
*2008*
Mr Olympia   (17th) 
Europa Super Show (3rd) 
Tampa Bay Pro (5th) 
Houston Pro   (7th)     
*2007*
Atlantic City Pro (8th) 
Montreal Pro Classic (5th) 
*2006*
Atlantic City Pro (15th)

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Mohamad Ali (Μοe) Bannout*, ανιψιός του Samir Bannout, είναι Λιβανέζος. Γεννημένος το 1976, διαγωνίζεται για πρώτη φορά το 2009 ως επαγγελματίας.
Την πρόκριση στο Mr Olympia την πήρε κερδίζωντας το  Europa Games το 2014.



*CONTEST HISTORY*

*2014*
Europa Games  (1st) 
IFBB Tampa Pro (3rd) 
IFBB Golden State (4th) 
*2013*
Nordic Pro Championships  (8th) 
IFBB Europa SuperShow (4th) 
IFBB Tampa Pro (4th)
Toronto Pro (5th) 
Arnold Classic Brazil  (11st)
FIBO Power (16th)  
*2012*
Europa Battle of Champions (2nd)
*2011*
Phoenix Pro 	
IFBB Europa SuperShow (6th) 
Europa Battle of Champions (11st) 
*2010*
Phoenix Pro (10th) 
*2009*
Ironman Pro (7th)

----------


## Sir Tex

O Kai to άξιζε πέρσυ αλλά δεν το πήρε. Έριχνε τον phil κατά πολύ σε πλάτη νομιζω και χέρια..Γνώμη μου, φέτος πρέπει να το πάρει αυτός  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *William Bonac* έπαιξε για πρώτη φορά σε επαγγελματικό αγώνα το 2012, σε κατηγορία under 212 και από το 2013 αγωνίζεται στην Open κατηγορία.
Γεννήθηκε το 1982 , με καταγωγή από την Γκάνα και αγωνίζεται ως Ολλανδός.




*CONTEST HISTORY
*
*2014*
EVLS Prague Pro (8th) 
Arnold Classic Europe (6th) 
Mr. Olympia (15th)    
IFBB Tampa Pro (2nd) 
IFBB Golden State(1st) 
Arnold Classic Brazil (7th) 
Australian Pro (2nd)    
*2013*
EVL's Prague Pro(5th) 
*2012*
EVL's Prague Pro IFBB Pro 212 (4th) 
  British Grand Prix IFBB Pro 212 (6th)    
Europa SuperShow IFBB Pro 212(3rd) 


*2011*


Arnold Amateur Heavyweight (3rd)

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Brandon Curry* είναι γεννημένος το 1982 και απέκτησε την επαγγελματική κάρτα το 2008, καθώς κέρδισε το ΝPC (Εθνικο Πρωτάθλημα Αμερικής )



*CONTEST HISTORY*

*2015*
Toronto Pro  (1st) 
Arnold Classic Brazil (5th) 
Arnold Classic Australia (5th) 
Arnold Classic (7th)    
*2014*
Arnold Classic (8th) 
*2013*
Arnold Classic Europe  (8th)    
Mr. Olympia Weekend  (16th)
Arnold Classic Brazil (1st)  
*2012*
Europa SuperShow (7th) 
PBW Tampa Championships(6th)   
IFBB Mr. Europe Pro (8th)
Arnold Classic(7th) 
*2011*
Mr Olympia Weekend(8th) 
Tampa Pro Championships(8th) 
New York Pro Championships(10th)   
*2010*
Europa Super Show (8th)

----------


## Polyneikos

O *Jon Delarosa* είναι γεννημένος το 1984 και απέκτησε την επαγγελματική κάρτα το 2011, όταν νίκησε το NPC USA Championships.




*CONTEST HISTORY*

*2015*
IFBB Vancouver Pro 2nd
IFBB Wings of Strength Chicago Pro 1st
*2014*
IFBB San Marino Pro 10th
IFBB Arnold Classic Europe 10th
IFBB Olympia Weekend 14th
IFBB Toronto Pro Supershow 3rd
IFBB New York Pro 3rd
IFBB Arnold Classic Brazil
IFBB Europa Show of Champions Orlando 2nd
*2013* 
IFBB Toronto Pro Supershow 3rd
IFBB New York Pro 4th
*2012*
IFBB Toronto Pro Supershow 2nd
IFBB New York Pro 5th

----------


## SOLID

Ο Γκανεζος παιζει πολυ δυνατα θα ελεγα.

----------


## Andreas_Pro

Κάτι που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι πως οι περισσότεροι αγωνίζονται με διαφορετικές χώρες από αυτές που είναι η καταγωγή τους. Τι φάση;

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*PUMP UP ROOM 2015 MR Olympia*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τα χρηματικά έπαθλα που εκτοξεύτηκαν αυτή την χρονιά (~850.000)!*

1st place: PHIL HEATH (USA) ($400.000)
2nd place: DEXTER JACKSON (USA) ($150.000)
3rd place: SHAWN RHODEN (USA) ($100.000)
4th place: DENNIS WOLF (Germany) ($55.000)
5th place: MAMDOUH ELSSBIAY (Egypt) ($45.000)
6th place: BRANCH WARREN (USA) ($30.000)
7th place: ROELLY WINKLAAR (Curacao) ($25.000)
8th place: WILLIAM BONAC (Netherlands) ($20.000)
9th place: VICTOR MARTINEZ (Dominican Republic) ($19.000)


*Mr. Olympia 2015 - Results*
1. Phil Heath
2. Dexter Jackson
3. Shawn Rhoden
4. Dennis Wolf
5. Mamdouh Elssbiay
6. Branch Warren
7. Roelly Winklaar
8. William Bonac
9. Victor Martinez
10. Essa Obaid
11. Juan Morel
12. Max Charles
13. Dallas Mccarver
14. Ronny Rockel
15. Johnnie Jackson
16. Aziz Jalali
16. Brad Rowe
16. Brandon Curry
16. Fred Smalls
16. Jonathan Delarosa
16. Mohamed Bannout
16. Robert Piotrkowicz
16. Steve Kuclo

----------


## goldenera

Ο Χιθ για ακόμα μια φορά, καθαρότατα αυτή τη φορά κερδίζει άλλον ένα τίτλο και αρχίζει να χτίζει την αυτοκρατορία του, όπου δύσκολα κάποιος ειδικά νεότερος θα μπορέσει να τον πιάσει εκτός αν ο Ράμυ του χρόνου μπορέσει να κάνει την πρόοδο που απαιτείται για να τον κοντράρει.

Φυσικά η 2η θέση του Ντεξ, την οποία νομίζω λίγοι την είχαν διακρίνει ως πιθανότητα, τον εδραιώνει ακόμα περισσότερο στους καλύτερους όλων των εποχών, εγώ προσωπικά τον εκτίμησα φέτος περισσότερο και από το 2008 που είχε κατακτήσει τον τίτλο. Στα 46 του χρόνια παρέδωσε μαθήματα, απλά φανταστικός.

Είχα τον Λύκο για 2ο, και σε κάθε περίπτωση όχι πίσω από τον Ρόντεν, ήταν έκπληξη για εμένα, ναι μεν η συμμετρία του Αμερικανού και η στενή του μέση είναι πλεονεκτήματα αλλά ήταν θαμπός και από πίσω ο Γερμανός τον κατατρόπωσε. Δεν ξέρω ίσως ειδικότερα μάτια μπορούν να εξηγήσουν και να καταλάβω.

Ο Ράμυ με την γενικότερη επιβλητικότητα των μαζών του και το πολύ καλό του σχήμα παρά τα πολλά κιλά του, του έδωσαν την 5η θέση, ο Μπρανς λόγω τρομερού προσδιορισμού 6ος (αν δείτε στη βαθμολογία είχε την καλύτερη βελτίωση από τα προκριματικά στους τελικούς, μαζί με τον Ντέξτερ) ενώ ο πολύ καλός Ρόελυ 7ος. Αν κατατάσονταν διαφορετικά αυτοί οι τρεις στις θέσεις αυτές νομίζω θα το δέχονταν οι περισσότεροι.

Τέλος για εμένα αυτό το συναίσθημα 'του μένω με το στόμα ανοιχτό' μου το προκάλεσε φέτος ο Μπόνακ, δικαιώθηκε και αποδείχτηκε άξιος πέρνοντας την 8 θέση, μεγάλη επιτυχία για ένα αθλητή που έχει το μειονέκτημα του ύψους αλλά οι τρομερές μάζες και τα μπαλαρίσματα του κοντράρουν τον οποιοδήποτε κορυφαίο κατά τη γνώμη μου.

Άντε και του χρόνου ακόμα καλύτερα :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαι ένα ποστ που αναρτήθηκε και στην σελίδα μας στο Fb, χιουμοριστικό :01. Mr. Green: 


6.00 am
Trying to judge with clear mind who's got the best package for the 51st Sandow Trophy while my #1 meal of the day, lamb chunks and Xtend BCAAS is waiting & I'm hungry like the "Wolf" emoticon smile !
www.Bodybuilding.gr - Training-Nutrition-Multimedia Bodybuilding Destination for all,stay tuned!
Jack, 7 years old. Woooffff

----------


## NASSER

Φέτος το Ολύμπια μου άρεσε! Δίκαιη η νίκη του Heath, εκπληκτικός και ο Dexter που όντως δεν τον υπολογίσαμε και επιτέλους είδαμε τον Big Ramy να πλασάρεται στην Εξάδα και μάλιστα στην 5η θέση. Πιστεύω αυτό ικανοποιεί πολλούς fan του... και έχει πολλούς!
Να είμαστε καλά να δούμε και του χρόνου κάτι αξιόλογο.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

:01. ROFL:  Ετσι...κρατα τον σε καταστολη Κωστα με μπολικη πρωτεινη γιατι ειναι κοπανατζης! :01. Mr. Green:    Τα αμινο του τα δινεις πριν το γευμα η μαζι; :01. Razz:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

> *PUMP UP ROOM 2015 MR Olympia*



Φαντάσου κάποιος  να πήγαινε πρωτη μερα γυμναστηριο ψαρωμενος και μπαινωντας μεσα να έβλεπε ολα τα βουνά μαζι,αντε να ρωτήσεις εχεις πολλα ακομα χαχαχαχα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Λίγο πολυ αναμενόμενα τα αποτελέσματα κ δωθηκαν μαθήματα προς ολες τις κατευθύνσεις ! Πχ Ραμυ κ σια !!
ο λύκος όπως ακριβώς το είπα τέλεια φόρμα αλλα τα κουσούρια τα βλέπουν οι κριτές όπως κ ο Ολλανδός που δεν τον λες κ ωραίο ββερ αν δεν εντυπωσίαζε με ώμους κ χέρια δύσκολα γιατι εκτός τις μάζες άσχημο καλούπι για πρωταθλητή 
απο κει κ πέρα νορμαλ η κατάταξη κέρδισε η αισθητική του Ροντέν η σκληράδα κ ποιότητα αλλα κ αισθητικη του Ντεξτερ 
σημασια έχει οτι μερικοί εκτός τον πρώτο ένιωσαν καλα σαν Ολυμπία με βάση τα λεφτά που πήραν γιατι τόσα φράγκα δεν έπαιρνε παλιά ουτε ο Ολυμπία 

απλα κ σε ένα νορμαλ Ολυμπια χωρίς τραγικά ευτράπελα όπως συζητιόταν σε παλιότερες περιπτώσεις για αδικίες κ τέτοια , παλι κάτι μπορεί να πει ο καθένας γιατι ετσι ειναι το άθλημα , κάποιοι τρελαίνονται κ εντυπωσιάζονται απο ένα αθλητή κ κάποιοι ειναι παντελώς αδιάφοροι κ αυτο θεμιτό κ φυσιολογικό ειναι γι αυτο ψηφίζουν κριτές κ δεν κρίνονται με δημοψηφίσματα

----------


## TheWorst

Καλα σας ειχα ρωτησει αν εχει ο Ντερξτερ καμια ελπιδα να εκθρωνησει τον Χιθ που προφανως δεν εγινε αλλα ειναι 2ος δικαια
Απογοητευση μεγαλη η Ολυμπια φετος , ηταν ολοφανερο ποιος θα'ναι μρ.Ο 2015 απο το πρωτο λεπτο


O Rhoden.. Pregnant

----------


## George Dalianis

Τα αποτελέσματα ήσαν λογικά. 
Ο Heath  σε αξιοπρεπέστατη φόρμα και με εμφανή βελτίωση στην περιοχή της μέσης κέρδισε καθαρά.
 Ο Jackson,  σε εξαιρετική, επίσης , κατάσταση, ήταν καθαρά δεύτερος. Στην πίσω ρηλάξ πόζα, μάλιστα υπερτερούσε τον Heath στην πλάτη, όσον αφορά τον διαχωρισμό. Δεν συνέβαινε όμως το ίδιο, όταν έπαιρναν την πίσω δικεφάλων και φτερών . Τα σχετικά, ψηλά φτερά του Dexter, και η φαρδιά λεκάνη, παρ’ όλο το conditioning, δεν μπορούσαν να υπερκεράσουν το, οπωσδήποτε,  αρμονικότερο σύνολο του νικητή. Όταν, ειδικά έμειναν οι δυο τους φάνηκε η διαφορά. Ο Dexter  είχε μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια θωρακικών αλλά ήταν εμφανώς πιο flat. Επίσης, οι λοξοί και οι κοιλιακοί του, στο ρηλάξ, υστερούν σε σύγκριση με τον Heath . 
Η τρίτη θέση του Shaun Rhoden αναμενόμενη . Στην εποχή των freaks είναι μια ευχάριστη εξαίρεση ,αν και στον αγώνα αυτόν, εμφάνιζε δυσκολίες να ελέγξει την κοιλιακή του χώρα.  Εξαιρετικά πόδια, μικρή μέση και γενική ποιότητα είναι τα θετικά σημεία του. Ο κορμός του είναι όμως, σχετικά πίσω σε σύγκριση, φυσικά, με τους αντιπάλους που έχει. Ειδικά στην πίσω πόζα δικεφάλων δεν έχει ούτε το βάθος , ούτε την λεπτομέρεια, ούτε τον διαχωρισμό που απαιτείται για την νίκη σε αυτό το επίπεδο. Εδώ θα κάνω μια παρένθεση για να συμφωνήσω με τον Στέλιο. Σώματα σαν του Shaun Rhoden είναι άκρως ευπρόσδεκτα σε υψηλές θέσεις δεν μπορεί, όμως, να συγκριθεί με τον Flex Wheeler, ειδικά του 1993, ούτε σε muscle bellies, ούτε σε συνολική ποιότητα.
 Ο Dennis Wolf πήρε δικαιωματικά την τέταρτη θέση. Τα θετικά του: τεράστιες μάζες, ώμοι, ρηλάξ, εξωτερικοί τετρακέφαλοι, και, ασφαλώς,  conditioning. Είχε επίσης, βελτιώσει τον διαχωρισμό στην κάτω πλάτη του. Τα αρνητικά του: τεράστια χέρια, αλλά με μικρούς και σχετικά ακορύφωτους δικεφάλους, προβληματικές γάμπες, ειδικά η αριστερή που είναι ανύπαρκτη, και, σχετικά άδειοι μηροί εσωτερικά, στις πίσω πόζες. Δείχνει και κάποια melting points ανάλογα με του Branch Warren. 
Η πέμπτη θέση του Ramy  δεν με ξένισε. Δεν ήταν, ασφαλώς στη φόρμα της νίκης του στο Arnold Classic . Δεν είχε βέβαια λίπος, δεν είναι άλλωστε δυνατόν σε τέτοια επίπεδα να έχει κάποιος λίπος, δεν ήταν όμως αρκετά σκληρός για να «κτυπήσει» τους προηγούμενους. Το βράδυ των τελικών ήταν σαφέστατα πιο βελτιωμένος, έχει όμως δουλειά ακόμη στην τελική οπτική σκληράδα, στέγνωμα και λεπτομέρεια. Δεν έχει όμως εμφανή αδύνατα σημεία και αν κάποτε καταφέρει να πετύχει το 100% είναι σίγουρο ότι θα κάνει ζημιές.

----------


## Physique

Δίκαια πρώτος o Heath δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία. Γενικά έχει χαλάσει ο αγώνας πολλοί κρατάνε νερά λες και είναι οφφ η 212 πιο πολύ ενδιαφέρον έχει μου φαίνεται . Κρίμα για τον  Cedric τελευταία στιγμή κυριολεκτικά εκτός .  Έρχεται και το Arnold τουλάχιστον έχουν λίγο  χρόνο να βελτιωθούν και να δούμε κάτι καλύτερο .

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το μεγάλο κρίμα επίσης ηταν και για τον "Πράσινο" που και ήθελε και ήταν έτοιμος γι αυτο τον διαγωνισμό και δεν κατέβηκε εξαιτίας ενός λάθους που θα μπορούσε βέβαια να γίνει μια εξαίρεση ανάλογα με το μέγεθος αυτού του αθλητή 
και σαν επαγγελματίας το σίγουρο είναι ότι έχασε λεφτά και πολλα λεφτα αφού και δεύτερος να έβγαινε θα έπαιρνε περισσότερα απο όσα έπαιρνε ενας παλιότερος ολύμπια και με την συμμετοχή του θα έδινε και λίγο σασπένσς στη διεκδίκηση τού τίτλου

----------


## michaelyatrakis

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ και από εμένα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους, τα αποτελέσματα μου φάνηκαν δίκαια, δεν μπορούσαν να γίνουν διαφορετικά.
Προσωπικά  περίμενα το branch πιο ψηλά, με  δεδομένο ότι το καλούπι του δεν τον ευνοεί, κατέβηκε πολύ γραμμωμένος με σκοπό να χτυπήσει πιο προικισμένους αντιπάλους οι οποίοι δεν είχαν κόψει τόσο καλά.
Εύχομαι του χρόνου πάλι να είμαστε εδώ να κρίνουμε και να συζητάμε το επόμενο olympia, τα συγχαρητήρια σε όλους σας που μας διαφωτίσατε ο καθένας με τις απόψεις του και την κριτική του και στο bodybuilding.gr που για άλλη μια φορά ήταν εδώ υπηρετώντας πιστά το αγαπημένο μας άθλημα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και η απόδειξη ότιι στο ββ στην κατάταξη όλα δικαιολογούνται , είναι ότι μπορούμε να δούμε τούς ίδιους αθλητες σε διαφορετικό αγώνα με διαφορετική κατάταξη χωρίς να υπάρχουν τεράστιες διαφορες σε βελτιωση 

πχ ο Λύκος στο Αρνολντ κέρδισε αυτούς που τον κέρδισαν στο Ολύμπια και μάλιστα είχε βγεί πρώτος , είναι και σχετικα νεότερος και έχει μέλλον απλα λόγω της πίεσης των τελευταίων ετών και της τελειας φόρμας , αυτο τον στοίχησε και δείχνει σαν να πέρασε μια δεκαετία απο πάνω του 
ενω στον αντίποδα ο Ντέξτερ δείχνει αγέραστος και αυτο οφείλετε ότι πάντα πρόσεχε δεν ΄'εκανε , δεν έκανε βαριές προπονήσεις και εξτρίμ και γι αυτο συνεχίζει και είναι υγιής χωρίς τραυματισμούς και πάντα πετυχαίνει καλή φόρμα και ποτε δεν στόχευε σε μέγιστη μυική μάζα με σκοπό να ανταγωνιστεί τούς πραγματικά τεράστιους

----------


## goldenera

Και μια αναμνηστική φωτό με του νικητές όλων των κατηγοριών.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Επαναφέρω το θέμα με αφορμή το guest posing του Kai στο Arnold Classic μία εβδομάδα μετά το Mr.O. Πιστεύετε πως αυτός ο Kai θα μπορούσε να μπει έστω και 10δα;
Μήπως δε του βγήκε η προετοιμασία και γι αυτό δεν κατέβηκε; Αν ναι τότε γιατί τόσος οδυρμός; 
Το να έχασε τη φόρμα του τόσο πολύ μέσα σε 1-2 εβδομάδες μου φαίνεται απίθανο για αθλητή τέτοιου επιπέδου.

----------


## vaggan

ΑΝΕΤΟΤΑΤΑ χανεις την φορμα σου σε αυτο το επιπεδο οχι σε δυο βδομαδες σε δυο μερες εκτος δεκαδας βγαινεις σε δυο μερες αν τα σκατωσεις αν αφεθεις τελειωσες

----------


## Polyneikos

Το ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ είναι, πως δεν μπορεί να μην πρόλαβε - για εναν αγωνα που προετοιμαζεται αποκλειστικά για ένα χρόνο- να προλάβει την προθεσμία του να στείλει υπογεγραμένο το συμβόλαιο του.
Το επίσης ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ είναι , πως είναι υπερβολικά δύσκολο μια νεα εταιρία στον χώρο συμπληρωμάτων, να πάει να απαιτήσει δωρεάν περίπτερο απο μια βιομηχανία θεάματος και εμπορίου που όλοι πληρώνουν.
Το επίσης βέβαιο, πως ο Kai στο performing  είναι αρκετά καλός, εξού και τα κλάματα.

Εγω τείνω σε αυτό που είχε γράψει ο Στελάρας, (αφου με λεει και αυτός Ντίνο :01. Razz:  ) πως είχε καταλαβει ότι δεν του βγήκε η προετοιμασία και έκανε πίσω, για να παραμείνει ως runner up στο Μr Olympia, γιατί μια 5η-6η θεση δεν θα του έκανε καλο.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> ΑΝΕΤΟΤΑΤΑ χανεις την φορμα σου σε αυτο το επιπεδο οχι σε δυο βδομαδες σε δυο μερες εκτος δεκαδας βγαινεις σε δυο μερες αν τα σκατωσεις αν αφεθεις τελειωσες




Να το θέσω διαφορετικά .. Ένας αθλητής αυτού του βεληνεκούς ΔΕΝ αφήνεται, ΔΕΝ χαλάει τη φόρμα του αντίθετα γίνεται καλύτερος, ποζάρει σε τέλειο conditioning και κλείνει στόματα και να "νικήσει" τον Phil ακόμη κι αν δεν ανέβηκαν ποτέ στην ίδια σκηνή

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Χθες τον είδα στο βίντεο με τον Ισπανό πρόεδρο Σαντόχα,όπου φάνηκε σαν να υπαγορεύει έτοιμες δηλώσεις,εγκωμιαστικές γιατην IFBB & NPC.
Στο βίντεο το πρόσωπο του ήταν γεμάτο,όπως και στη σκηνή η κοιλιά του πρησμένη.Αυτό δείχνει πόσο έσπασε τη δίαιτα του και αμέσως οι κατακρατήσεις με τα οιδήματα εμφανίστηκαν.
Στην φωτογραφία πλάγιας πόζας στήθους,το στομάχι του με τα βίας που μπορεί να κρυφτεί.
Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα χθες από τη Μαδρίτη με τον πρωταθλητή,Τάσο Κολιγκιώνη,έμαθα πόσο diva ήταν ο Kai Green με σωματοφύλακες και συνοδεία,λες και ήταν ο πρόεδρος Obama.
Όταν δε υπέγραφε αυτόγραφα στο περίπτερο της νέας του εταιρίας,φορούσε την κουκούλα και ήταν πολύ τυπικός.

----------


## vaggan

> Να το θέσω διαφορετικά .. Ένας αθλητής αυτού του βεληνεκούς ΔΕΝ αφήνεται, ΔΕΝ χαλάει τη φόρμα του αντίθετα γίνεται καλύτερος, ποζάρει σε τέλειο conditioning και κλείνει στόματα και να "νικήσει" τον Phil ακόμη κι αν δεν ανέβηκαν ποτέ στην ίδια σκηνή


ποιος ο λογος?δεν θα νικησει ποτε τον χιθ ειναι υποδιεστερη σωματικη διαπλαση μονο ενας ειναι κομμενος και ραμμενος να τον εκρονισει και δεν ειναι ο γκριν

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Να πω κ γω με βάση αυτα που γνωρίζω οτι άσχετα με το αν το παίζει ντίβα η όχι ο Πράσινος , σημασια έχει πως σε τέλεια φόρμα κ με βάση όσα ζητούν οι κριτές ειναι ο πιο σοβαρός αντίπαλος του Χίθ κ οπως είδα στο γκεστ ενώ ειναι δεδομένο οτι στο γκεστ δεν βρισκόταν σε φόρμα , μπορούσε να χτυπήσει χαλαρά τον τίτλο 

οσο για την φόρμα σε αυτα τα επίπεδα κ σε μια μέρα μπορεί να χαλάσει κ δεν σημαίνει οτι θα φαει κ θα βάλει λίπος αυτα δε γίνονται αν δε σαβουρωνουν για μέρες αλλα τα παιχνίδια με την ινσουλίνη μπορούν ολα να συμβούν 

οπως κ μέσα σε ώρες να χαλάσει κάποιος με εκριση αλδοστερονης , ακομη κ απο στρες η κάποια αντίδραση στην ινσουλίνη 

τωρα ποιος ειναι ο ακριβής λόγος σίγουρα αυτός το ξέρει κ κάποιος κάποιοι εμπλεκόμενοι κ οπως εχω ξαναπεί ενώ εγω δεν ειμαι φαν τέτοιων σόου ποζαρισματων, ουδέποτε θα το έκανα γιατι απλα δε το χω κ δε μου πάνε  , αυτο του πρασίνου μ αρέσει γιατι του ταιριάζει το κάνει καλα κ ειναι μοναδικός σ αυτο που κάνει !!

----------


## NASSER

> τωρα ποιος ειναι ο ακριβής λόγος σίγουρα αυτός το ξέρει κ κάποιος κάποιοι εμπλεκόμενοι κ οπως εχω ξαναπεί ενώ εγω δεν ειμαι φαν τέτοιων σόου ποζαρισματων, ουδέποτε θα το έκανα γιατι απλα δε το χω κ δε μου πάνε  , αυτο του πρασίνου μ αρέσει γιατι του ταιριάζει το κάνει καλα κ ειναι μοναδικός σ αυτο που κάνει !!


Πολύ σωστός Ηλία  :03. Thumb up: 
Έγραψα πιο πάνω πως αυτό το Ολύμπια μου άρεσε. Και μου άρεσε επειδή μπορούσα να κρίνω αυτό που έβλεπα καθώς δεν είχε επίπεδο αναμενόμενο του διαγωνισμού. Τώρα να μπαίνουμε σε λεπτομέρειές το πως είναι ο Kai δυο-τρεις εβδομάδες εφόσον ανακοινώθηκε πως δεν θα συμμετάσχει και ίσως από πριν το είχε δρομολογήσει πως δεν θα παίξει, είναι λάθος. Δεν είναι δυνατόν αθλητές του επιπέδου του Kai άνευ λόγου να ικανοποιούν τα δικά μας γούστα, να είναι γραμμωμένος για το σόου κλπ. Και όπως μεταφέρθηκε στο περίπτερο του υπόγραφε κανονικά δίχως δυσκολία... Τι άλλο πρέπει να κάνει? Να μην αποδέχεται τιμητική αντιμετώπιση από τη διοργάνωση.  Και χωρίς τίτλο Ολύμπια έχει καταφέρει και είναι ντίβα.

----------


## goldenera

Πάντως η εικόνα που 'έχει βγει προς τα έξω' για τον Κάι μόνο ντίβα ή πριμαντόνα δεν δηλώνει. Φαίνεται πάντα πολύ φιλικός, προσιτός και πολύ επικοινωνιακός με τους φίλους/ fan του. Φυσικά αν δεν τον συναντήσεις ο ίδιος από κοντά πιστεύω πως δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις ασφαλή συμπεράσματα. Αντιθέτως ο Φιλ έχει την εικόνα του αλλαζονικού και εγωιστή που συμπεριφέρεται υποτιμητικά, αλλά όταν τον είδα από κοντά μου φάνηκε νορμάλ. Τα πάντα είναι σχετικά λοιπόν και ο καθένας κρίνει με τα δικά του υποκειμενικά κριτήρια.

Όσο αναφορά το ποζάρισμα του Κάι, δεν είναι του γούστου μου, όμως στην αρχή μου φάνηκε ως κάτι διαφορετικό και μου άρεσε. Αλλά παρατηρώ ότι η ρουτίνα του έχει παραμείνει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια η ίδια, με τις ίδιες κινήσεις και αλλαγές, χωρίς να την έχει εμπλουτίσει και πλέον έχει καταντήσει βαρετή.

Αινιγματική όντος η απουσία του Κάι από το Μρ.Ο, είμαι περίεργος να δω τί εξέλιξη θα έχει η επικείμενη δημιουργία νέας ομοσπονδοίας και αν έχει σχέση ο Κάι με αυτή την προσπάθεια, σε κάθε περίπτωση είχε αρνητικό αντίκτυπο για τον ίδιο αφού δεν έπεισαν οι λόγοι της απουσίας του, θα ήταν έντιμο προς τους φίλους του να ξεκαθαρίσει την αλήθεια.

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

απο εμενα ενα μαγαλο RESPECT στον Dexter Jackson για την 2η θεση που πηρε... ειναι απο τους πιο σταθερους αθλητες παντα σε φορμα, κατεβαινει συνεχεια σε αγωνες με παρα πολλες πρωτες θεσεις και νομιζω γυρω στους 80 επαγγελματικους αγωνες εχει διεκδικήσει. Aπο τους οποιους, στους 70 ηταν μεσα στην 5αδα..
πιστευω του αξιζουν πολλα μπραβο σε ηλικια 46 χρονων..αν και ειμαι φανατικος φαν του WOLF σε αυτο το ολυμπια, πήρα πολυ χαρα με τον Dexter..

----------

